# Hives on pallets



## AB Honey Farm (Jan 29, 2009)

I am wanting to find out how you put hives on a pallet for pollination. Can someone advise me on this technique, I understand there are no bottom boards is this correct?


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219802
Here is a recent thread about pallets.


----------



## AB Honey Farm (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Doc, This is helpful information, but can you tell me how to stack the hives and what their entrances are?


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Sent you some pictures. Hope that helps.

Matt


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Would you mind sending the pics to me? [email protected] Thank You!


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

or posting them....


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

AHHH lt, you had an AOL acct? check your yahoo one too Larry!


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226581


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

dBest,
Are you using that style screened pallet? How do you like them? Better than solid floor?
thanks, Mike


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

indiana bee said:


> I am wanting to find out how you put hives on a pallet for pollination. Can someone advise me on this technique, I understand there are no bottom boards is this correct?


How many hives are going to pollinate w/? They don't have to be on pallets you know. Do you have a skidder to load and unload them w/? And a trailer to pull the skidder down the road w/ you when you go to pollinate?

I went for years doing pollination w/ just my Dodge ton truck and no loader. If you are young enuf and strong enuf you can do it too. You just have to remember to bend your knees when lifting. Seriously.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

MABee said:


> dBest,
> Are you using that style screened pallet? How do you like them? Better than solid floor?
> thanks, Mike


No, I use solid bottems. I kept stabbing my forks through the screens.


----------

